# Kobe Video Up!



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

WE worked very hard on this..

Quality kinda sucks but please DL

http://s10.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=15ZELUBNLX9R72LTQ2FV6V9NHH


feedback?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Downloading now...


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

feedback anyone??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great video and great song choice. I loved how when the lyric "got a chip on my shoulder" came in, you had Kobe brushing his shoulders. It had all the great plays of past and recent memory. 

Threes against Portland
GW against Memphis
GW against Denver 
Block on Andre Miller the first game of this season
Block on Ray Allen
Dunk on Yao
Dunk on Dwight Howard
Reverse Dunk @ NY
Reverse Dunk @ Utah
Reverse Dunk @ Sacramento


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks man we put alot of time in2 it :biggrin:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Downloading now


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:clap: That's a damn good video Lakerman, great job! I'd forgotten some of those things had even happened, you brought me back with some of that footage. And like Damian said, that's a great choice for the song.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Good video props to you and Jesus_walks. :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

wow good video man seriously much props


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice vid. :clap:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

very cool ish.


Just pumped me up a little. Hurry up draft. Hurry up July 1. Get Kobe some more soldiers and let's remind mf's wzup.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Can't get it to download. Good video though.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

thanks for the gracious comments everyone!
this video is for all the laker fans on this board and including pejavlade 
im glad yall liked it


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Nice video guys!! :greatjob: What program did you guys use to make it?


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> Nice video guys!! :greatjob: What program did you guys use to make it?


windows movie maker


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

downloading... it takes a while but i cant wait


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Downloaded this awhile ago, wasn't going to comment but you put the work in so I'll leave you some props. I like the work put into this, all the clips are real nice, makes me look forward to watching him next year. I think he'll come back with a boom. You also couldn't have picked a more appropriate song. Many men hate him indeed. Anyways, good work man, appreciate it.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

aw man...

that **** was good


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought you did a pretty good job at mixing the song and the action. However, the quality isn't quite there, or else this would have been a top-notch work.

Still, a job well done.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good job!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks guys...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

File transfer unavailable. :sigh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

File Transfer: Unavailable

Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

File Transfer: Unavailable :boohoo: 

I really want to see it so any way i can.


----------



## Mikesmaf (May 3, 2005)

rehost file


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Someone host the file! I wanna see it! :curse:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Someone host the file! I wanna see it! :curse:



IM RE-UPING !! :banana:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

http://s12.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=28B4NZ3RTA3VQ2K73RLLLDQQUM


----------



## Mikesmaf (May 3, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> http://s12.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=28B4NZ3RTA3VQ2K73RLLLDQQUM


thanks man


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

wow, holy **** thats the greatest thing i have ever seen in my life. I wish i could, oh i dont even know, im ****ing speachless, that was just brilliant.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't hate Kobe but I'm not a fan either. Regardless that video was great.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> WE worked very hard on this..
> 
> Quality kinda sucks but please DL
> 
> ...



What's the deal, I'm trying to DL but the file isn't available. Is this temp or have you removed it?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

It's not available again, can someone re-host!?


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> It's not available again, can someone re-host!?


i know, its not available. ahh who cares, i hate kobe anyways.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not the biggest Kobe fan in the world, but the guy gives you some of the most jaw dropping highlight reel plays. Please re-up if you could.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

i got exams right now kinda busy but IF Sum1 else can do it that wud be cool if not ill hit it up friday


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

THE RE-UP LADIES AND GENTLEMAN!!! ENJOY AND THANKS FOR ALL UR COMMENTS

http://s33.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=26NFLAZX3VBLR1DX9TJ54FY72Q


----------



## Mikesmaf (May 3, 2005)

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1SOOJSK9942F41UZU60QTOEAWQ


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Awesome.. Just finally got to check it.. :clap:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you guys.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

WTF?? 

I tried downloading it twice and it gets to about 92% and then says "cannot download, the server has been reset."

:curse: wtf does that mean?


----------

